# error bei ./gradlew html:superDev



## kollageblock (14. Sep 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe mit BDX und Blender ein Projekt erstellt wenn ichs mit:
*./gradlew html:superDev*
starte, bekomme ich diese Fehlerausgabe:
*FAILURE: Build failed with an exception.

* What went wrong:
Execution failed for task ':html:draftCompileGwt'.
> Process 'command '/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/bin/java'' finished with non-zero exit value 1
*
Wie kann ich das lösen?


----------

